# Anemia



## Julia (Apr 20, 2013)

My dog, Jasper, is a bichon frise and is anemic due to a puncture wound while "rough housing" with my daughters' dogs. :frown: I have been advised to give him raw liver, but he will not eat it raw. He has eaten it cooked, but I was told the nutritional value is greatly diminished once cooked. 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Seems strange he would be anemic from a puncture wound...was it big? And bleed for a long time? What did the CBC show? And I should ask..where is the puncture?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Shove it down his throat if need be IMO...we've stuffed before, and I'm getting good at it having finicky ferrets. Before you go to stuffing though, you can do a few things.
1. Put it in a plastic bag and wam it under warm water, maybe he likes it a little warm.
2. Freeze it
3. Blend it with something yummy
4. Flash sear it, meaning really hot pan, oil, and 1-2 seconds on each side.it would still be raw inside, but just seared on the surface.
5. Smear some oil he likes on it, ours likes his fish oil.
Or...6. Shove it down his throat and don't worry whether he likes it or not, it's for his own good


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I would try to blend it with some canned food that he likes


----------



## Julia (Apr 20, 2013)

It wasn't huge, but did bleed for a long time. The wound was between the eyes. It was treated by a vet, but again he did lose a lot of blood.


----------



## Julia (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't feed him canned food, but thank you for the suggestion. If all else fails, I may buy a can just to see if he'll eat it like that.


----------



## Julia (Apr 20, 2013)

Tobi...thank you so much for your reply. I will try each of these suggestions until I find one that works for him.

Tobi is really cute and it looks like he is a great friend.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Julia said:


> Tobi...thank you so much for your reply. I will try each of these suggestions until I find one that works for him.
> 
> Tobi is really cute and it looks like he is a great friend.


No problem at all, that's what we're here for!:wink: I did forget to ask how much are they requesting you feed? Liver has the potential to cause loose stools, I just wanted you to be aware if they hadn't.

Tobi is indeed the best friend a guy could ask for! Ty for the compliment.


----------



## Julia (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.

On a completely off topic note...I am trying to put a strip of pictures like you have of Tobi in my signature. If you have a minute would you be able to instruct me on how to do this?

Have a great day!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Julia - you could also make a liver broth. I have yet to run across a dog who won't drink it - they tend to love it. You just get a pot of water to just about boiling, drop in a slice of liver and simmer for about 5 minutes or so until the liver stops bleeding. Take out the liver and feed small amounts and offer the broth throughout the day. 

Liz


----------



## Julia (Apr 20, 2013)

Interesting...I will try this as well. Thank you for the tip.

Your dog is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine will usually eat liver, but anything else is a no go. So, I just go the way of the shove, and force it. Like Tobi said, it's for their own good, and most of it is slimy enough to slide down.


----------



## Julia (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you...btw, Copper, Aussie and Lucky are beautiful.


----------



## Julia (Apr 20, 2013)

UPDATE: Jasper ate the liver flashed seared (about 2 seconds on each side) in coconut oil, cut up really small and mixed with about of teaspoon of scrambled eggs. I am still going to try a couple of the other tips just to give him some variety.

Thank you to those who took the time to help me out here.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Julia said:


> UPDATE: Jasper ate the liver flashed seared (about 2 seconds on each side) in coconut oil, cut up really small and mixed with about of teaspoon of scrambled eggs. I am still going to try a couple of the other tips just to give him some variety.
> 
> Thank you to those who took the time to help me out here.


Awesome, it's good to here that a little sear helped, you can even ween him from the searing just do less and less till its raw, it's how we got out picky kid wanting raw meat again lol...

I used photobucket.com for my signature, there is an edit feature and you can put photos into a reel like that, it's been a while so I don't remember exactly all of it, I just chanced upon it one day lol hope that helps a little.


----------

